
Ask HN: How do I reply to this Interview follow up? - rootsudo
I interviewed for a role that pivots my existing experience perfectly.<p>Interview went great, went natural and became a conversation.<p>Followed up, got a reply to wait for results a few days later.<p>Followed up, radio silence for 3 weeks. Got a reply back, that there was a hiring freeze and a project being pushed out led to the delay and the hiring manager doesn&#x27;t &quot;expect&quot; me to put my life on hold for their decision.<p>It leaves me confused, because, the team is small but nice, and if I wasn&#x27;t qualified I think I would&#x27;ve been rejected already.<p>I don&#x27;t know, what would you do?
======
Alex3917
It sounds like they'd hire you if they could, but they won't be able to for
the foreseeable future. Just thank them, tell them you're still interested if
the situation changes, and then look for other jobs.

~~~
rootsudo
Yep, that's what I did. Sad, though. Role was perfect. :(

